# Citrus Wood



## moose1222 (Jun 14, 2011)

we have a Tangerine tree that lost a battle with the frost this spring. this wood seems to be be very hard and very dense. does anyone here have any experience using citrus woods for wood working? furniture?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

It might be like other fruit woods, in that it will check a lot when drying. I'm trying to make some cutlery out of some pieces of plum wood. It's really pretty stuff, but a real pain to work with and really checked.  I'd say, find someone with a bandsaw to help cut it into blanks/boards, let it dry for a while then give it a shot.

What does the wood look like on the inside? Does it smell like citrus?


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Also, this thread might be of interest to you. 
Value of Lumber from Diseased Orange Trees


----------



## moose1222 (Jun 14, 2011)

The bark and most outer layer smell faintly of citrus. most cirtus varieties are grafted onto base root stock. I think most start out as lemon root, 

I've left most of the largest limbs and branches on the tree until I know exactly what I'm going to do with it. as hot as it is in Fla right now, I'm a little nervous about cutting them down and milling them until it cools off some.


----------

